# No 3G data connectivity | USCC Mesmerize



## RogerSpruce (Aug 6, 2012)

Yesterday I tried flashing a new modem to my mesmerize only to disable my data. I've reflashed the stock modem as well as newer, I've even restored the stock ROM and activated my handset by dialing *228. Nothing seems to be working and I could use a fresh set of eyes.


----------



## bigpeters (Jun 25, 2012)

You may be running into something that took me a while to figure out. From what I have found, any Mesmerize that came with Gingerbread from the factory is missing something that is needed by older modems. Some mesmerizes were update by the carrier before purchase, those should be fine with older modems. The only modem that I am able to get any data on with mine is the EH09 modem from the 2.3 release. Your problem may be unrelated, but you didn't specify which of the stock modems you flashed back to. I do unfortunately experience occasional loss of service with the eh09 on any ics rom I flash, about once a day I have to restart to regain service.


----------



## RogerSpruce (Aug 6, 2012)

I tried flashing it with the EH03 modem that it came with as well as the EH09 (and pretty much every other modem available). Ultimately I ended up performing a full factory reset by re-flashing the stock gingerbread rom and modem, then calling US Cellular and explaining that my 3g was out. She did something on her end while I removed the battery from my phone and when I rebooted I had service once again. I've found that dialing *228 with any custom rom that I try never works. The woman tells me activation was successful but my phone says otherwise.


----------



## puterdoc (Mar 3, 2012)

I had same issue after flashing aokp milestone 6 for showcase. All worked except data. Tried coming back to EH09 then kies up to EI20 still no data. I did not have any extra modem files, did grab the one above. I had to take mine in to the store for reflash. Took them close to an hour to come back out. The *228 didn't work for me either. Am on Ntelos so generic, but showed Cspire after the flash.


----------

